# Anyway to control receiver power with roamio remote?



## skuzzzzy (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyway to control receiver power with roamio remote?

I find the the tivo remote way more comfortable, would be nice to beable to turn on/off both the tv and receiver aswell as change tv mode.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Yes check the instructions/links under Customizing.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Stupidly, that link actually doesn't explain how to have the remote control the AV power. I don't understand why TiVo still has this info not publicized.

To make your remote control the AV power, hold down the tivo+power buttons for a few seconds until the light comes on, then enter in the AV code again (the same one you used to let you control AV mute and volume). That's it!

Note that, if you have a choice of many codes, a code that works for mute and volume may not work for power - you may have to keep trying other codes for your brand receiver to find one that works for all three.


----------



## skuzzzzy (Aug 26, 2013)

dmaneyapanda said:


> Stupidly, that link actually doesn't explain how to have the remote control the AV power. I don't understand why TiVo still has this info not publicized.
> 
> To make your remote control the AV power, hold down the tivo+power buttons for a few seconds until the light comes on, then enter in the AV code again (the same one you used to let you control AV mute and volume). That's it!
> 
> Note that, if you have a choice of many codes, a code that works for mute and volume may not work for power - you may have to keep trying other codes for your brand receiver to find one that works for all three.


Worked thanks


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

dmaneyapanda said:


> Stupidly, that link actually doesn't explain how to have the remote control the AV power. I don't understand why TiVo still has this info not publicized.


This is The direct link to the remote customization procedures. You still need to expand the specific sections.

michael


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Unless I am going blind, nothing on that page, even after expanding all the sections, explains how to hold tivo+power down in order to get the remote to control the AV power.


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

So by following the above instructions you are able to power on both the TV and Receiver with one button click (TV PWR) just like you can program the Glo remote? Or does this just control the power for the Receiver?


----------



## Jeremy5 (Dec 18, 2007)

Another option if your receiver supports it is HDMI-CEC. I have my receiver in a closet turn on and off with the TV.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdscott said:


> This is The direct link to the remote customization procedures. You still need to expand the specific sections.





dmaneyapanda said:


> Unless I am going blind, nothing on that page, even after expanding all the sections, explains how to hold tivo+power down in order to get the remote to control the AV power.


 They're right, you keep posting the link, but the link and the Tivo help screens never mention RECEIVER power, ever, so if it works, it's an easter egg at this point.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I just got a Zvox soundbar (sound box really). Never owned one before but the new TV I have is very low profile on the bottom sitting on the stand (about 3 inches) so my Samsung Soundbar was blocking a bit of the bottom of TV when watching. Also, with soundbars I found the TiVo remote is not very good as far as codes.

The new thing I got is a box made of wood so the 60" TV sits on top of it. The great thing is that the remote (even the TiVo) remote "learns" the controls of the Zvox by pointing at the Zvox and doing a couple button pushes. It really was the easiest thing I've done with regards to "learning remote"


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't have my Roamio yet so I can't test this out. I just don't understand how entering in the AV codes won't overwrite the TV codes when you enter it in!?!?


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

DM3MD157 said:


> I don't have my Roamio yet so I can't test this out. I just don't understand how entering in the AV codes won't overwrite the TV codes when you enter it in!?!?


I know this is what one would expect and it isn't documented clearly, but it does work. I've used the Tivo remote to power on both TV and AV receiver for every Tivo since my original Philips series 1. The Roamio remote behaves the same - one button to power on/off both devices.


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, I have to report some findings. I have a TiVo Premiere base remote (non-glo) and I my two tuner Premiere. I first set the TV code using the TiVo guy + the power button. Then I set the receiver code with the TiVo guy + the mute button. I went back and set that same code with Tivo guy + power button and it worked. I am guessing that it doesn't overwrite the TV code because it knows the receiver code is not a TV code. So it stores both! Note that I had to try a few codes for my Onkyo receiver as some of them I guess didn't have the power button control. That being said I did not have to redo the TV code every time I tried the receiver code. Hopefully this is the same deal with the Roamio remote!

I hope this helps!


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Still don't get how this works... Do you hit the POWER BUTTON and BOTH DEVICES (TV & Reciever) turn on?????!?!?!?!?!


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

gbruyn said:


> Still don't get how this works... Do you hit the POWER BUTTON and BOTH DEVICES (TV & Reciever) turn on?????!?!?!?!?!


Yes, it sends a signal to your TV and your Receiver to turn them both on and off. You have to perform the extra step of assigning the receiver to the power button (not just the mute button). It now performs as I had originally programmed my Glo remote.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Christ almighty, how have I not known this? I've owned every TiVo since 2003!


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

Philmatic said:


> Christ almighty, how have I not known this? I've owned every TiVo since 2003!


Cuz TiVo is dumb and didn't document it!


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks much for the tip.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Jeremy5 said:


> Another option if your receiver supports it is HDMI-CEC. I have my receiver in a closet turn on and off with the TV.


Engadget says CEC is not supported with Roamios.

I hope Engadget is wrong on that point. If it is working with your TiVo Roamio, it ought to work with mine!!


----------



## Jeremy5 (Dec 18, 2007)

mobilelawyer said:


> Engadget says CEC is not supported with Roamios.
> 
> I hope Engadget is wrong on that point. If it is working with your TiVo Roamio, it ought to work with mine!!


My TV and my receiver support HDMI-CEC. The Roamio or anything else plugged into the receiver does not have to also support it for the functionality I described.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

To my knowledge if you have a receiver brand like Onkyo with dedicate on/off commands this doesn't work. Or more accurately will only work for one (on or off) but not both.


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

anthonymoody said:


> To my knowledge if you have a receiver brand like Onkyo with dedicate on/off commands this doesn't work. Or more accurately will only work for one (on or off) but not both.


It works fine with my Onkyo!  I had to try a few codes for it to work. Functions just like my Glo remote.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

DM3MD157 said:


> It works fine with my Onkyo! I had to try a few codes for it to work. Functions just like my Glo remote.


I have the Onkyo NR-808 receiver and the Samsung PN59D7000 plasma. Both have CEC (although Onkyo does not call it that). They have never worked in complete "Harmony" with each other: Logitech has always supplied that bridge with its remote and has worked well to control those devices, as well as my Roamio.

But using the trick described in this thread, indeed, I am now able to turn the receiver on and off with the TV, and as long as the input stays the same and I can do everything with the TiVo remote, and I very much like that.

Now, if only I could make where the input on the Onkyo is also switched, if necessary, when I am using the TiVo. Right now, only the Harmony remote can accomplish that. Does your Onkyo set-up allow this?


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

I haven't tried that! I am sure you can do it with the Glo remote since it is able to learn.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

DM3MD157 said:


> I haven't tried that! I am sure you can do it with the Glo remote since it is able to learn.


But can someone with the Glo confirm that you are using it with an Onkyo receiver, and that the Glo can be programed not only to control volume, turn the receiver on and off, but also to change the input on the Onkyo when the "On" button is pressed on the Glo?


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

mobilelawyer said:


> But can someone with the Glo confirm that you are using it with an Onkyo receiver, and that the Glo can be programed not only to control volume, turn the receiver on and off, but also to change the input on the Onkyo when the "On" button is pressed on the Glo?


I don't think input switching is possible.

Best bet - if you really want to use the TiVo remote - is to program the harmony so that it always returns the receiver to the Tivo input before shutting down. That way you can use your TiVo remote for TiVo, and the harmony for everything else.

That said, it defeats the purpose of a universal remote so...


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

anthonymoody said:


> I don't think input switching is possible.
> 
> Best bet - if you really want to use the TiVo remote - is to program the harmony so that it always returns the receiver to the Tivo input before shutting down. That way you can use your TiVo remote for TiVo, and the harmony for everything else.
> 
> That said, it defeats the purpose of a universal remote so...


Yes it does, but it also makes sense. I am going to add that command to the Harmony sequence.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

One compliant I have with the procedure described in this thread is that after programming the Roamio remote to control power for both the TV and the Receiver, I have to be sure to quickly press and release the "on" button of the Roamio. My experience is that if I don't do this, the TV turns on, but not the Onkyo receiver.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

I have noticed that sometimes only one or the other turns on/off, but have always chalked it up to a line-of-sight problem. Getting them resynced can be a bit of a chore, but I usually get it done by pushing the button, waiting half a second, then covering the IR shield on the remote. I have always just assumed the IR commands were sent sequentially, so by doing so I was blocking the second one from getting transmitted.

I haven't never noticed the speed with which I pushed (or released) the button to have any effect, but then again I guess I always push the button for about the same normal duration.


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think the Roamio has a weaker IR blaster than the Premiere and Glo remotes. I never had this problem before, but now with the Roamio every once in a while I get the same results as what you're saying. If I aim correctly, I am usually ok. It also helps that the receiver is right below where the TV's IR sensor is. Just aim in that direction.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Philmatic said:


> Christ almighty, how have I not known this? I've owned every TiVo since 2003!


....that's ok, been doing TiVo since 2000 and just figured this out during my last upgrade in Feb 2010.


----------



## GMNorthrup (Sep 11, 2007)

dmaneyapanda said:


> Stupidly, that link actually doesn't explain how to have the remote control the AV power. I don't understand why TiVo still has this info not publicized.
> 
> To make your remote control the AV power, hold down the tivo+power buttons for a few seconds until the light comes on, then enter in the AV code again (the same one you used to let you control AV mute and volume). That's it!
> 
> Note that, if you have a choice of many codes, a code that works for mute and volume may not work for power - you may have to keep trying other codes for your brand receiver to find one that works for all three.


Thank you. I had to try quite a few codes but I finally can turn my Onkyo receiver on and off with the Roamio remote.


----------



## philter25 (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally! Thank you!

The tivo instructions do NOT include this step. The step by step remote set up included in the tivo menus also do not include this step.

I almost spent 50 bucks on a slide remote for the programmability to turn on and off my receiver.

I did the tivo TV setup, then the receiver setup, then power and tivo button for the receiver again. I now can turn on and off the TV and receiver with the same power button and use the tivo volume and mute buttons to control the sound on the receiver.

Tivo needs to update their instructions!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Just saw this as well. :up::up::up:

Although I've always had the tivo remote control the sound, my one daughter would always lose the sound bar remote (to turn it on and off) in the couch. Now I am happy!


----------



## psmith1234 (Oct 3, 2010)

Philmatic said:


> Christ almighty, how have I not known this? I've owned every TiVo since 2003!


I, too NEVER knew this; and I am on my third TiVo!!!!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

dmaneyapanda said:


> I have noticed that sometimes only one or the other turns on/off, but have always chalked it up to a line-of-sight problem. Getting them resynced can be a bit of a chore, but I usually get it done by pushing the button, waiting half a second, then covering the IR shield on the remote. I have always just assumed the IR commands were sent sequentially, so by doing so I was blocking the second one from getting transmitted.
> 
> I haven't never noticed the speed with which I pushed (or released) the button to have any effect, but then again I guess I always push the button for about the same normal duration.


I have the same issue with my Premiere remote, my Slide Pro will only do the TV, so I have basically given up, and I do the AVR with it's OEM remote, and then grab the Slide Pro, turn the TV on and proceed from there. I would guess that the Slide Pro is equivalent to the Roamio remote (obviously minus the 'board), but I'm not positive that's the case.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I programmed my slide pro input button to turn the receiver on/off using the learning feature.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Even w learning, it won't power on and off my Panasonic projectors. Would love to be able to do that. Need to query support.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Railmanm (May 20, 2015)

Has anyone else come across this issue. New to TiVo only have my pro about a week. I was able to program remote to turn on my Yamaha Rx-v673 receiver.the problem is it turns on my main zone and zone2. I've tried different codes and it either tuns on both zones or nothing. Hope someone maybe found a work around for this.


----------



## codeman71 (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW! Thanks everyone! I tried the first code for my receiver that worked for volume and mute, but after typing it out, the light didn't blink at the top of the remote. I tried the second code for the receiver, and the light blinked, and now when I press it, both the TV and the Receiver turn off. Spectacular!


----------

